# SHUT DOWN THE SCHOOL OF THE AMERICAS! Fort Benning, Georgia-



## mandapocalypse (Nov 3, 2010)

In less than one month, from November 19-21, 2010, thousands will gather at the gates of Fort Benning to stand up for justice and call for the SOA/WHINSEC to be shut down!

SOA Watch: Close the School of the Americas


I'll be there for this.

There will be plenty of free food and places to stay... Anyone else going to be in the area?


----------



## mandapocalypse (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm currently in Austin, TX- and looking for a travel buddy to go down there with...


----------



## JoshyWashy (Nov 3, 2010)

the article wasnt really clear on why they even want that place shut down. the best reason that i found in there was something about "teaching anti democratic behavior". so theyre teaching republican behavior? lol (really, i was kidding about that) but for real, what went on there that people are so pissed about?


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 4, 2010)

Seriously, what's the big fucking deal?


----------



## mandapocalypse (Nov 4, 2010)

School of the AmericasÂ Watch 

School of the Americas - SourceWatch


----------



## treatment (Nov 4, 2010)

It says pretty clearly on that first website..


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I think the onus is on the OP to say just what this is all about in her post. 

Anyway, the website is too long and I don't have time to read it. What I gathered was that a few people were killed back in 1989 by some guys who went to this army school. Now everyone wants the army school closed? 

???


----------



## TheNewKid (Nov 5, 2010)

Sounds cool. Wish I would of went to school there.


----------



## trotsky (Nov 5, 2010)

This is the place where they trained foreign mercenaries in CIA/military tactics to orchestrate the coups in south/central america and the carribean, right?


----------



## spoorprint (Nov 6, 2010)

Right.And it wasn't just a "few guys". About 50 thousand people died in Nicaragua in the eighties, more than 200 thousand in Guatamala, killed by forces whose leaders trained in the U.S. S>O>A> actually developed a torture manual at one point.

And people who can't bother to read a web page probably shouldn't bother to comment on an issue.


----------



## syphilust (Nov 11, 2010)

the s.o.a protest is FUCKED . a fuck ton of catholic pascifists descend on a military base. They line up at the fence, hold hands and cross over as a microphone is belching out that anyone that crosses over gets some serious federal time in prison. like five years or something stupid. so the people cross over the line, put their hands up to be handcuffed and get lead away. what a fuckin waste. it doesnt even get media attention so no one cares. apparently the organizers even let the military know how many people to expect so they can have their shit together. the rest of the protesters watch a puppet parade and walk around holding up christian crosses and buy christian n pascifist shit at a million stores. its stupid. and full of hippies in suvs. but, hey, FNB puts on a mean meal for feeding so many thousands of douches there....


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 12, 2010)

lol...activism for the fail.

curbscore: if I don't bother to read a convoluted website, what makes you think anyone else in the world will?


----------



## xbocax (Nov 12, 2010)

CXR1037 said:


> lol...activism for the fail.
> 
> curbscore: if I don't bother to read a convoluted website, what makes you think anyone else in the world will?


 
Sounds like the talk of someone that used to be into activism but stopped cuz they never made a difference so rather look from afar and scoff at others for trying to make themselves feel better.

I mean really why do people just like to shit on others when there is absolutely no gain to be obtained from it?
world of sad angry people.


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 13, 2010)

If I honestly cared about this, I'd probably make a change more than most activists. I actually understand the whole marketing concept - I'd woo the masses with cleverly crafter propaganda. 

Am I shitting on others? Yes and no. Is there no gain to be obtained from it? Slick rhyming aside, there is tremendous personal gain because I like exposing the obvious gaping flaws in what all you crazy kids call "activism". 

World of sad angry people is right!


----------



## xbocax (Nov 13, 2010)

lol i can be more of an activist than youuuooouououou


----------



## spoorprint (Nov 13, 2010)

CXR1037 said:


> lol...activism for the fail.
> 
> curbscore: if I don't bother to read a convoluted website, what makes you think anyone else in the world will?



193 people have read this thread by Saturday 1:30 so I think people are interested.

Note that the focus has gone from arguing the facts to arguing the response.

I don't care for the religous pacifist tone either, but that has a lot to do with the Central and South America emphasis.

Thanks for the excuse to bump the threa though, and good luck to everyone who goes.


----------



## TheNewKid (Nov 16, 2010)

Fucking Conner.


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 16, 2010)

curbscore said:


> 193 people have read this thread by Saturday 1:30 so I think people are interested.
> 
> Note that the focus has gone from arguing the facts to arguing the response.
> 
> ...


 
Well, let me know how many people from this site actually go and actually make a change, then maybe I'll change my sentiments.


----------



## SpaceCadet (Nov 18, 2010)

CXR1037 said:


> Well, let me know how many people from this site actually go and actually make a change, then maybe I'll change my sentiments.


 
Let me get this straight. You would change your mind if more people from this website gave a shit? You would change your mind if more people cared? Seems like if you would change anything, it'd be because everyone else did.



CXR1037 said:


> lol...activism for the fail.
> 
> curbscore: if I don't bother to read a convoluted website, what makes you think anyone else in the world will?



Well, you spend so much time on StP that you can't read a website about something that matters to someone? Maybe you should read it and then you wouldn't make dumb comments about something you have no idea about. Seems like you just wanted to talk shit.


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 23, 2010)

person i responded to said:


> 193 people have read this thread by Saturday 1:30 so I think people are interested.



Uhh...




> Seems like you just wanted to talk shit.



I did, because as a PR/Marketing professional, activists annoy the ever loving shit out of me. They shout a bunch of rhetoric and then direct people to convoluted websites or communiques that are long and boring. 

I'll go back to my first post: what makes you think people will react to this? I mean you'll get tons of "fuck yeah!"s online from all the idealistic circle-A'd kids who will read it drunk on Four Loko or high on Evasion, but those types are effete in prompting any kind of change. 

So in relation to my last reply: if a bunch of punks who saw this online come together and actually make a change, then god damn it, I'll be all for the next "call to arms" I see posted on the internet.


----------

